# Need something to put TV on, and digital boxes



## amassey08873 (May 26, 2012)

Mom wants something to put under the new TV (39" flat screen around 40lbs.that will house the two digital boxes and give the TV a lift. Can also include space for DVD's or things like that. Figured I'd check here first, How would you make something like this. 
Its got to be at least 2ft wide bye 2ft high and at least 18" deep.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Anthony,

I made a simple riser using plywood and pocket hole screws. The front of the plywood is trimmed in hardwood, and the tops and sides of the riser is covered in a floor tile that matches the countertop the TV sits on.

The TV that sits on it is a 36 inch tv, and the riser fits over a Tivo and DVD player.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *Anthony* - basically you're asking about building a rectangular box likely w/ one shelf; the dimensions are rather small for much storage - plus not sure what tools you own & what your woodworking experience may be? An additional consideration is whether you want this 'box' on casters for easier access to the back where all of the cords are located?

You might want to provide us w/ more information regarding some of the questions above; your skills/tools; materials that you might want to use (e.g. plywood, MDF, hardwoods); more exact dimensions; shelves needed; and any other information.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

+1 with Dave. Also how much the flat screen weighs and if the flat screen has it's own stand to support it upright.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Flat Screen TV Stand*



amassey08873 said:


> Mom wants something to put under the new TV (39" flat screen around 40lbs.that will house the two digital boxes and give the TV a lift. Can also include space for DVD's or things like that. Figured I'd check here first, How would you make something like this.
> Its got to be at least 2ft wide bye 2ft high and at least 18" deep.




You might look around for an old entertainment cabinet. Everyone is now disguarding them. You can make them over very cheaply and still have a nice looking stand. I did the same with my old TV Cabinet; at NO cost, just some labour. I removed the doors, and pull out stand , cut the sides down and refit the original top. The existing drawer holds DVDs etc.


----------

